# Im new to this..please help me out



## Dia (Feb 10, 2003)

HI............my brother just got two little baby pirahnas ( i think they are red belly piranhas..each approx. 1-2 inches long ) .......and i was wondering if he was taking care of them properly:

He feeds them one goldfish a day(sometimes 2)....+ some flake food in the afternoon...

I was wondering if that was enough food for the two of them...cus they always seem hungry!!

Also ,when can I start feeding them raw chicken pieces or shrimp...cus i hate watching them eat those poor goldfish alive....







....

one last question....is light bad for them???

Please reply!!! Tnx!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Welcome to the board Dia. First off, piranha dont like a lot of light. There are a few threads on this board with some options you can do to minimize the light like taping the flourecent tubes like a candy cane (with electical tape) or putting some pieces of paper in front of the lights to dim them.

Feeder goldfish are generally considered the least desirable food because it is possible for parasites and diseases to be introduced to your tank.....feeder goldfish are not always kept in hte most sanitary environments. Check out some of the feeding threads here but a good diet will consist of brine shrimp, beefheart, and bloodworms. These are generally better for the fish.

Hope this helps.









-Xenon


----------



## Dia (Feb 10, 2003)

hey tnx!!


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

Yeah, what Xenon said :rockin: and welcome newbie :rasp:


----------



## Dia (Feb 10, 2003)

what about chicken....will they eat that...is it safe???


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

If you have the space, get another red. 2 is not a good number because when their aggression kicks up the dominant one will always pick on the other and you will probably end up with one. With three the aggression will be spread out a little more. If you can, get a 55 gallon tank and add another one, they will be happier and you will have less of a chance of loosing one.
welcome to the board.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Chicken is ok, but it seemed to leave a film on my water so I stay away from it. Check with a grocier in an ethnic area and you should be able to find beefheart, it is very good for them, just be sure you cut the fat off of any meat you give them, I dont think they digest fat. Also, shrimp and krill is good for their color. I also feed squid which they seem to like.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

A good treat for the small p's also is salad shrimp.


----------



## Dia (Feb 10, 2003)

ok thnx guys!! You helped a lot!!!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

welcome to the board , you will get to know things pretty quickly if you keep yourself up to date with us  have fun. And as the feeders go, I wouldnt give them everyday, not so nutritous plus more likly of getting disease if not from a proper source that has had the feeders quarentined


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

what they said,
and welcome to the site


----------

